
Amazon Is Cracking Down on Fake Eclipse Glasses That Could Get People Blinded - quickthrower2
http://gizmodo.com/amazon-is-cracking-down-on-fake-eclipse-glasses-that-co-1797796665
======
DrScump
"as long as they have the ISO logo and a statement attesting to their ISO
12312-2 compliance, you should have nothing to worry about"

But if the problem is _counterfeiting_ in the first place, why would the
manufacturers stop at falsifying a simple sticker?

------
quickthrower2
Like chargers and batteries best to buy solar glasses from a reputable store.

